# Quazite box wire splice



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking for a good reasonably watertite splice for 3- #6 and #10 awg. King safety site not very helpful or user friendly. Ilsco have anything comparable? Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Does it have to be a Quazite box? Try Carson www.oldcastleprecast.com they have the green round ones that I use from time to time.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Sparky J said:


> Does it have to be a Quazite box? Try Carson www.oldcastleprecast.com they have the green round ones that I use from time to time.


Got box, looking for waterproof wire splice suggestions


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

polaris blues if you got money to burn.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> polaris blues if you got money to burn.


Hard dollar job. Not t&m. Looking for cheap code abiding solution.they do have a smaller block than ilsco. 250-12 for ilsco. I think polaris block is 3/0-10. Don't quote me on that. Just breezing through sites.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Google street light connectors.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Google street light connectors.


Ok will try


----------



## Nvsparky (May 2, 2012)

Have you thought of the old and tested butt splice & shrink tube?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

130 followed by 33 followed by 
skotchkote


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Will contemplate. Thanks.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Nvsparky said:


> Have you thought of the old and tested butt splice & shrink tube?


Thinking wire nuts until checked out , then the final touch ups. I just remember when I started we worked maintenance at a large insurance agency. After a bad lightening storm meggering lights on the lot. Some of the far poles had #1/0 on the thirty amp 480volt runs. Huge distances. We added fuses at each pole there after. Has anyone heard of this helping shorting of ballasts from direct strikes? Probably would have been cheaper to add a service and feed lights to these out in the middle of nowhere lights. Even with another meter reading cost, the cost to build and maintain with lightning strikes and frost breaks... Sometimes I think engineers on large projects are just looking for their percentage cut of the cost. Money in their pockets..


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

cl219um said:


> Thinking wire nuts until checked out , then the final touch ups. I just remember when I started we worked maintenance at a large insurance agency. After a bad lightening storm meggering lights on the lot. Some of the far poles had #1/0 on the thirty amp 480volt runs. Huge distances. We added fuses at each pole there after. Has anyone heard of this helping shorting of ballasts from direct strikes? Probably would have been cheaper to add a service and feed lights to these out in the middle of nowhere lights. Even with another meter reading cost, the cost to build and maintain with lightning strikes and frost breaks... Sometimes I think engineers on large projects are just looking for their percentage cut of the cost. Money in their pockets..


http://catalogs.infocommiq.com/avcat/ctl1642/index.cfm?manufacturer=ditek-corporation&product=dl4803
We always install these on all light pole jobs. Then again, I'm in Florida.


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

cl219um said:


> Looking for a good reasonably watertite splice for 3- #6 and #10 awg. King safety site not very helpful or user friendly. Ilsco have anything comparable? Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks


Thinking outside the box...

Are the wires in conduit until the QZ box? If so, just terminate the conduit into a standard weatherproof PVC box and use blue wire nuts inside. A box in a box if you will. Pretty cheap solution.

Edit, if they arent in conduit and are free wired ( our POCO does this all the time with their street lighting, free wired HDPE conductors.... ), buy a jelly bean and use butt splices. A water proof linear J box, as jelly beans are properly called, are $15 with jelly or $30 with a pourable, permanent Chico-like material.


----------

